# STICKY: Cash in Trades Tracker



## MatthewFlames

For DOPP official use:


2016


7/15/16: Calgary to Columbus: $2 million
8/4/16: Ottawa to Edmonton: $1 Million
12/19/16: VAN to MIN $1 Million
12/19/16: FLA to NYI $500,000
12/19/16: PHI to ANA $1 Milllion


----------



## MatthewFlames

2017

1/13/17: FLA to EDM $2 Million
1/16/17: SJS to CBJ. $1 Million
3/1/17: VAN to VGK $2 Million
5/31/17: COL to ARI. $2 Million
06/03/17: FLA to WPG $1.5 Million
07/14/17: PHI to EDM $1 Million
07/14/17: FLA to NJD $1 Million


----------



## Flyerfan13

Wk cf in we ne.nre


----------

